# Canine papilloma virus



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Just realized that you didn't receive any responses. I hope that things have resolved!

My Riley had canine papilloma virus years ago. I believe he picked it up at the dog park and none of my other poodles got it. He had what looked like tiny cauliflowers less than one centimeter in diameter, all over in his mouth. My vet assured me that it was not at all uncommon, that he saw quite a few dogs with it and that it would resolve spontaneously. It did.

Wish I still had the photos, but I didn't back up my computer and when it crashed I lost them.

Good luck!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry PPBC, I didn't see your post earlier. Yes, Nickel had it just after he turned one. It's very common for young dogs. Nickel had 3 on one of his lips. They didn't bother him at all. They lasted for more than a month and went away on their own. No bleeding, no scratching… nothing at all. He ate his RMBs without any problem and let me brush his teeth as usual.

I didn't take him to the dog park and doggie daycare while he had that though.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ...
Russell developed 1 and only 1 so far. It's been a week and a half, and my vet did say to expect more, but we've got fingers crossed. It's pretty small, and he has no problems eating and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. He kinda looks like a witch with a wort on his chin  Made us miss the Chilliwack Poodle Party again this year!


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Riley didn't seem to be troubled by his at all. All of his were confined to inside of his mouth.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie had them as well, I can't remember when. and boy were they gross. They went away on their own in less than a week after the vet diagnosed them.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda had this too when he was younger, he only had 1, a giant white wart in the middle of his tongue. I immediately took him out of his flyball class until it completely healed. We tried everything, colloidal silver, a certain unlicensed antibiotic that had a study done that was supposed to help (it didnt), multivitamins etc. In the end time did it, he was chew it sometimes (yuk!) but after about 2 months it just died and fell off.


----------

